# [EVDL] motor rebuilding (ICE Starter)



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Those are call bronze oil bearings. They are micro porous and will absurd 
motor bearing oil that is design for that type of bearing. You can get these 
bearings from Bearing Sales supply company or from a starter and alternator 
re-builder.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "m gol" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, August 09, 2009 2:47 PM
Subject: [EVDL] motor rebuilding (ICE Starter)


> I figured I'd try rebuilding this huge starter for a school bus.
> It's a 42-MT.
> What I don't understand is that there are 3 brass bushings and all three 
> of
> them have oil wicks behind them...by I don't see how the oil would 
> penetrate
> the brass?
>
> I'm suppose to drill a hole in the brass?
>
> Are there other ways to lubricate the rotating shaft in a brass bushing?
>
>
> Thanks,
>
> Mike Golub
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090809/db22bb9a/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Roland,

That makes sense, however the local rebuilder says they don't work too well
at -40.
They fill the wick cavity with synthetic grease...
any ideas?

Thanks



> Roland Wiench <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Those are call bronze oil bearings. They are micro porous and will absurd
> > motor bearing oil that is design for that type of bearing. You can get
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The first thing I did when I got to the north country, was to replace all 
the transmission and differential lubricate with full synthetic SAE 75W-90 
Gear Oil for extreme temperature conditions which is good to -50 F.

I using Valvoline SynPower Part No. 975. For your type of application call 
the techs at 1-800-274-5263 for what type to use.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "m gol" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, August 09, 2009 4:31 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] motor rebuilding (ICE Starter)


> Roland,
>
> That makes sense, however the local rebuilder says they don't work too 
> well
> at -40.
> They fill the wick cavity with synthetic grease...
> any ideas?
>
> Thanks
>
>


> Roland Wiench <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > Those are call bronze oil bearings. They are micro porous and will
> > > absurd
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> I figured I'd try rebuilding this huge starter for a school bus ...

The EVDL is not a general purpose automotive forum. Please don't post 
questions or comments about ICEVs. Take them to the appropriate vehicle web 
forum.

http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv

Thanks.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I would never would have attempted it if I hadn't taken apart other electric
motors before.
I also was interested in it because of the size of the motor.
I was also curious of these can be used as electric motors at all...and some
of the maintenance issues are similar.

I haven't found an electric rebuilding motor forum...yet...so I'll try to
keep myself quiet.

Thanks,

Mike



> David Roden <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > > I figured I'd try rebuilding this huge starter for a school bus ...
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> David Roden<[email protected]> wrote:
> >> I figured I'd try rebuilding this huge starter for a school bus ...
> 
> > The EVDL is not a general purpose automotive forum.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've been lacking in PC lately. Too much going on!



> Seth Rothenberg <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > On Sun, Aug 9, 2009 at 10:00 PM, David Roden<[email protected]> wrote:
> > >> I figured I'd try rebuilding this huge starter for a school bus ...
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>
> I don't know how big an EV you could move with a bus starter.
> Just the numbers seem to be suitable for a NEV.


Just going on weight and size, they are about the same as the aircraft
starter/generators that people use for small EV's.
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090810/7cfbf248/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Go-kart motor.
It would move 4-600 lbs wouldn't it ?
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090810/21307b50/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 9 Aug 2009 at 19:08, m gol wrote:
> 
> > I haven't found an electric rebuilding motor forum...yet...so I'll try to keep
> > myself quiet.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> m gol wrote:
> > I would never would have attempted it if I hadn't taken apart other electric
> > motors before.
> > I also was interested in it because of the size of the motor.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I used a starter motor for an on board air compressor in a 4x4 when I
was young and stupid.
I replaced the bushings with bearings and mounted a pully for the belt.

The first attempt was a GM starter and I found that it got too hot too
fast to reach air pressure.
The second attempt was a honda starter. It worked a lot better but also
had overheat issues. (I later used a york AC compressor with excellent
results)

Now that I am at least older if not wiser, I guess this is no surprise.
No air vents, No internal fan and probably no laminations.
Designed for 15second operation and low cost. Optimized for high amp and
torque and low voltage at the expense of eff, durability, and duty cycle.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

